# Reduced price on upcoming Coyote Craze College Class-Oct 23rd-24th!!!!



## CoyoteCraze (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have 1 spot left for the first class of the season coming up on Oct. 23rd and 24th. This is a rare weekend class. Regular cost is $550 but this last spot is going for $350!!! The class is in Scottsbluff, NE.

For more info on the class or other upcoming dates, visit my website and click on the Coyote Craze College page.

www.coyotecraze.com

Thank, Geoff Nemnich


----------

